# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Bán buôn – bán lẻ lavabo kính cao cấp

## phaduma54002743

*BÁN BUÔN – BÁN LẺ LAVABO KÍNH CƯỜNG LỰC HÃNG HIHOME*    - Lavabo chậu kính được làm từ sợi thủy tinh với độ chịu lực cao. Áp dụng công nghệ Tempered glass của Mỹ - công nghệ tôi luyện thủy tinh được ứng dụng trong chế biến thủy tinh cao cấp đạt chất lượng siêu cứng tương đương pha lê với tính năng bền vững về vật lý, đảm bảo chất l         - Lavabo chậu kính không chỉ mang tính thẩm mỹ và chất lượng vượt trội mà c ượng vượt trội với độ thẩm mỹ không phai.òn         - Lavabo chậu kính có độ an toàn cao. Nếu vô t đảm bảo độ vệ sinh cao. Hơn hẳn các sản phẩm lavabo bằng sứ, lavabo thủy tinh chống bám bẩn, bám khuẩn, đặc biệt vẫn giữ được màu sắc mà không vàng úa theo thời gian.ình có sự cố hay một tác động mạnh, sản phẩm sẽ không vỡ ra từng mảnh lớn mà chỉ thấy vết nứt hoặc vỡ tan ra thành hạt lựu nên không làm tổn thương, hoặc gây nguy hiểm cho bạn và gia đình bạn.        - Hiện tại, Công ty có trên 700 mẫu sản phẩm lavabo tủ inox, lavabo tủ nhựa composit, lavabo tủ gỗ, lavabo kính. Quý khách tham khảo sản phẩm tại *http://www.congnghenuocsach.comWebsite:*  *LAVABO KÍNH* *MÃ SỐ HYJ - 8125 * GIÁ: 2.500.000đ GỒM CÓ:*  *- Chậu rửa mặt* *- Vòi* *- Xi phông trên* *- Gương* *- Kích thước chậu: 800 × 520* *- Kích thước gương: 600×800mm*  *LAVABO KÍNH* *MÃ SỐ HYJ - 8119 * GIÁ: 2.350.000đ GỒM CÓ:*     -* Chậu rửa mặt* *- Vòi* *- Xi phông trên* *- Gương* *- Kích thước chậu:* 800 × 520    *- Kích thước gương: 600×800mm* ** *LAVABO KÍNH* *MÃ SỐ HYJ - 8127 * GIÁ: 2.450.000đ GỒM CÓ:*     -* Chậu rửa mặt sứ, bàn kính* *- Vòi* *- Xi phông trên* *- Gương* *- Kích thước chậu:* 800 × 520    *- Kích thước gương: 600×800mm*  *LAVABO KÍNH* *MÃ SỐ HYJ - 8121 * GIÁ: 2.190.000đ GỒM CÓ:*  *- Chậu rửa mặt*  *- Vòi*  *- Xi phông trên* *- Gương*  *- Kích thước chậu: 600 × 520* *- Kích thước gương: 600× 800mm*  *LAVABO KÍNH* *MÃ SỐ 8092 * GIÁ: 2.190.000đ GỒM CÓ:*     -* Chậu rửa mặt* *- Vòi* *- Xi phông trên* *- Gương* *- Kích thước chậu kính: 500 × 500mm* *- Kích thước gương: 800×600mm*  *LAVABO KÍNH* *MÃ SỐ 8094 * GIÁ: 2.090.000đ GỒM CÓ:*     -* Chậu rửa mặt* *- Vòi* *- Xi phông trên* *- Gương* *- Kích thước chậu kính: 500 × 450mm* *- Kích thước gương: 800×600mm*  *LAVABO KÍNH* *MÃ SỐ 8042 * GIÁ: 2.190.000đ GỒM CÓ:*     -* Chậu rửa mặt* *- Vòi* *- Xi phông trên* *- Gương* *- Kích thước chậu kính: 500 × 500mm* *- Kích thước gương: 800×600mm*  *LAVABO KÍNH* *SỐ 8047 ** *GIÁ: 2.350.000đ* *GỒM CÓ:*     -* Chậu rửa mặt* *- Vòi* *- Xi phông trên* *- Gương* *- Kích thước chậu kính: 800 × 520mm* *- Kích thước gương: 800×600mm*  *LAVABO KÍNH* *SỐ 8151 ** *GIÁ: 2.500.000đ* *GỒM CÓ:*     - Chậu rửa mặt    - Vòi    - Xi phông     - Gương    - Kích thước: 800 × 520mm     *LAVABO KÍNH* *SỐ 8122 ** *GIÁ: 2.190.000đ* *GỒM CÓ:*  *- Chậu rửa mặt* * - Vòi* * - Xi phông trên* *- Gương* *- Kích thước chậu: 600 × 520* *- Kích thước gương: 600× 800mm**- Vòi*  *BÁN BUÔN, BÁN LẺ THIẾT BỊ VỆ SINH*  *- Lavabo chậu kính:  Giá từ 1.700.000đ trở lên (bao gồm chậu rửa mặt,vòi, g**ương, xi phông trên )* *- Lavabo chậu sứ liền tủ nhựa composit: 2.8**00.000đ trở lên** (bao gồm chậu rửa mặt,** tủ nhựa composit,* *vòi, g**ương, xi phông trên )* *- Lavabo chậu sứ liền tủ** inox 304 hãng SH* *(bao gồm chậu rửa mặt,** tủ inox,* *vòi** đồng mạ 3 lớp crom, gương, xi phông trên )* *- Lavabo chậu sứ liền tủ gỗ* *(bao gồm chậu rửa mặt,** tủ inox,* *vòi** đồng mạ 3 lớp crom, gương, xi phông trên )* *- Bồn cầu MAYI**NA, HÔNG K ÔNG* *- Phòng tắm, bồn tắm massage* *- Bán buôn sen vòi, sen cây, bát sen, dây sen...* *Mua hàng số lượng nhiều sẽ được giảm giá.*  *Giao hàng trên toàn quốc* *Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:* *CÔNG TY CP XÂY LẮP VÀ XNK THIẾT BỊ VIỄN THÔNG* *Trụ sở chính:  27/ 47 Phạm Hữu Điều -  Lê Chân - Hải Ph**òng* *DĐ: 093.6309567 gặp Hạnh - Mobile: 097.8179518 gặp Thanh Dung* *http://www.congnghenuocsach.comWebsite:*  congnghenuocsach/11812142625.JPG

----------

